# Victory Arrows Shooters?



## SC Archer (Oct 11, 2006)

*victory*

i cannot wait to get mine bartman


----------



## Hoytman1 (Dec 12, 2002)

*?*

Was hoping to try some as well, have heard some pretty good things about them. HM


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

As soon as I find a place to buy them, I'll have some X-ringers....


----------



## HerdControlSpec (Jan 12, 2007)

bartman said:


> How many shoot Victory Arrows on AT?


I tried to order some with no luck.


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

Where do you order them online?


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

V-Force here!!!!:wink:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*heard some great things about ......*

Victory arrows this week, fit and finish was superb, and they were right to spec, I look forward to seeing some in person 

PintoJK


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Got my V Force 400 VS1's Monday and I just love them Bart. What dose a Victory insert weigh and also the nock weigh in grains. I am trying to fig out my FOC and was gona call tomorrow but since I have you here now I will find out this way! 

BTW Victory arrows :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Will have some V Force HV 500's soon!


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

i'm setting up some v1-400..now ,ck the doz every arrow weigh the same & spin true.....:darkbeer:


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

X-Ringers here!


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Here are my Vforce 400 VS1's i got this week man they :rock:


----------



## adamsvenom (Feb 9, 2007)

*same here*

I cant wait till i can get a dozen. Im so excited.........been telling everyone.


----------



## 777kodiak (Jan 31, 2004)

*x-ringers*

Looking forward to receiving mine.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I hope to try them in the near future for 3D, hunting or spots.

It looks like Victory has a quality lineup for whatever game is in town! 

Maybe I'll get some for hunting. :sad: But for spots I'll be hard pressed to get rid of almost $200 worth of X-Jammers no matter how much I want to use the X-Ringers wink:also the X-Jammers got me a check at Lancasters this past year)!

:tongue::tongue:BUT, never say "never"! Because if the local shop starts carrying them I'll probably be shooting them at deer and spots!


----------



## emtarcher (Mar 7, 2006)

*Victory*

Right now I am shooting the VForce 300's. Very pleased. Want to get some XRingers to help push the lines a bit. Bart, how did those XRingers work for you at Bedford?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

good luck bartman... the arrows you showed me in bedford looked great.....


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

VICTORY shafts here in the process of getting them setup and hitting those 12 / 14 rings.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

Are they not the same exact arrow as the Vapor and the GoldTip ???


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*I'm told there using the exact .....*



Mrwintr said:


> Are they not the same exact arrow as the Vapor and the GoldTip ???


same technology (with some minor refinements) as the original GoldTips when they were U.S. made ..... looks like you're getting quite a following bartman 

PintoJK


----------



## mikeyhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Vforce V1series Rocks!!!!!!

Best hunting arrow i have ever put in my quiver as per my review

Shoot straight
Mike


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*never heard of them*

I got a pm from a fellow a while back and someone had told him i knew all about them. I had never heard the name till then. AC


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

Elk4me said:


> Got my V Force 400 VS1's Monday and I just love them Bart. What dose a Victory insert weigh and also the nock weigh in grains. I am trying to fig out my FOC and was gona call tomorrow but since I have you here now I will find out this way!
> 
> BTW Victory arrows :rock::rock::rock:


answered your pm.................steve


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

I got my xringers on Tuesday, getting the inserts and knocks tonight, I'll be ready to let them fly come the weekend.


----------



## MikeTN (Nov 2, 2004)

I looked at them at the ATA show and was very impressed.

These guys have it down.

I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*Victory*



HerdControlSpec said:


> I tried to order some with no luck.


I have set up B& L Archery and they can take orders. 608-943-8202
We also can sell direct. 866-934-6565 CC only.


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*Victory*



HerdControlSpec said:


> I tried to order some with no luck.


I have set up B& L Archery and they can take orders. 608-943-8202
We also can sell direct. 866-934-6565 CC only.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Another dealer has joined our train....our Train to Victory.:wink:


----------



## JV3HUNTER (Jan 27, 2004)

*victory arrows*

I have been shooting them for over a month now and in my opinion there are none better for the money.


----------



## archer109 (Sep 10, 2005)

Looking forward to shooting them. Got my new wraps to fit around the new arrows.


----------



## deertattoo (Apr 6, 2007)

have been shooting the local shoots with them and took them to Bedford and they spin out and fly awesome. have had no complaints with them at all. wouldnt trade them for nothing. keep up the good work bartman:wink:


----------



## Zappem (Feb 11, 2006)

bartman.

What makes Victory arrows better than any other arrow on the market? What are the specs?


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

So what Victory Arrow has the same spine as a Gold Tip 7595? I was looking at the VForce 400 but seems that each manufacturer has their own sizing and I hate to buy some and they not work with my set up. I have asked Bartman and I am not up on Specs from one companies arrow to another I just know the Gold Tips 7595 work best with my Set up but wanting to try some Victory Arrows just don't know which ones are the closest to GT XT 7595 Camo Arrows? Anyone know??? All I get is check the specs the specs do me no good I have heard this about Carbon Express and even some Pro Shops have suggested the wrong spined arrows for my set up and wasted some money on them so I am hoping to learn which ones are the closest to what I am using now in hopes of buying the correct ones the first time and save some Money & Time...

Any help would be appreciated...

LFM


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

LFM said:


> So what Victory Arrow has the same spine as a Gold Tip 7595? I was looking at the VForce 400 but seems that each manufacturer has their own sizing and I hate to buy some and they not work with my set up. I have asked Bartman and I am not up on Specs from one companies arrow to another I just know the Gold Tips 7595 work best with my Set up but wanting to try some Victory Arrows just don't know which ones are the closest to GT XT 7595 Camo Arrows? Anyone know??? All I get is check the specs the specs do me no good I have heard this about Carbon Express and even some Pro Shops have suggested the wrong spined arrows for my set up and wasted some money on them so I am hoping to learn which ones are the closest to what I am using now in hopes of buying the correct ones the first time and save some Money & Time...
> 
> Any help would be appreciated...
> 
> LFM


 Well, the Gold tip 7595 have a spine of .340 and the Victory website shows the V-Force 400's as having a spine of .350, so I am guessing that is their closest match. But looking at their sizing chart it seems like something isn't right .... it looks like they may push you to be overspined in many of the brackets.


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

What's about spine tolerances ?

The chart shows a VFC 400 to be right for a draw weight of 58 to 64 lbs for draw lenghts from 24 up to 31 inches  , cant be real ukey:

What's the retail price on these shafts ?


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

I'll be shooting the VForceHV500's which is a stiffer spine than the GT 75/95, but a lighter shaft at 8 gpi. More speed with greater stiffness...how can you go wrong?! Cant wait to launch these out of my Synergy!


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*Victory*

I just took over the General Manager spot and I am working on the spine chart as we speak. It seems like the V-Force Camo are wrong
I will get them right

Zappem & 442fps
On our X-Ringer’s we now offer SAP ( SPINE ALIGNMENT PROCEDURE) This process will find the stiffest side of the arrow and install the label on it, so when you get a dozen of our arrows the spine will be consistent. When the stiff side is aligned at 9:00 on every shaft the dozen of arrows will group tighter than any arrow you have ever shot! We have done test that consisted of several other brands of arrows we cut and installed points and shot out of a Hooter Shooter at 20 yards and the results where all over the place. When we shot out SAP arrows they hit the same hole at 20 yards. 
We offer a +/- .010” spine deviation, that means when you buy a dozen arrows that are a certain spine they will hold a SD closer than any other arrow manufacture in the world. A .350” spine will read .340-.360” and the stiff side will have the Victory Logo on it! 
Take a look at the web site under ATHLETES and you will see some names that shoot Victory arrows. We will add pictures when they come in. 
We are a family and we want to show it with the web site. If you have a picture of you or anybody that is part of the family, let’s see them. I will post.


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

again :



> What's the retail price on these shafts ?


I went to your website , the only dealer that i found with a homepage hasn't updated his site since 2004 :wink:


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

MSRP on the X-ringer HV in the .001 is $170.00 fletched or $160.00 for shafts!


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Watched four dozen walk out the door last night.


----------



## GreggWNY (Sep 6, 2002)

I was given 5 X-Ringer HV 350's to try out and I am impressed! They fly like darts and group extremely well. These are huge diameter, low weight gpi, line cutting arrows that are a 3-D and target archers dream! Thanks Bart :wink:


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

bartman said:


> Take a look at the web site under ATHLETES and you will see some names that shoot Victory arrows. We will add pictures when they come in.
> We are a family and we want to show it with the web site. If you have a picture of you or anybody that is part of the family, let’s see them. I will post.


Bart it looks like you're a little light on the left coast. What's up with that.


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*

Xringers and vforce


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

I just got home from my proshop.. I hadn't even heard of them until yesterday on here and now I am the proud owner of a half dozen of
V-Force series 3... I am fletching them right now.. I'll take pics when I am finished..


----------



## Zappem (Feb 11, 2006)

bartman said:


> I just took over the General Manager spot and I am working on the spine chart as we speak. It seems like the V-Force Camo are wrong
> I will get them right
> 
> Zappem & 442fps
> ...


Thanks for the info bartman.
They sound like you have a good product.


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah for victory,

Im shooting the X-Ringer HV 350's, and V-Force 400's

The X-Ringers assisted me with a great top 10 finish in bedford, this past weekend.


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

I am counting the minutes until I get mine. Can't wait to start drilling those 10's on the 3D course. If they fly even half as well as I think they will, I know they will go hunting with me as well.


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*adam*



fstgstdsmpay said:


> Yeah for victory,
> 
> Im shooting the X-Ringer HV 350's, and V-Force 400's
> 
> The X-Ringers assisted me with a great top 10 finish in bedford, this past weekend.


Adam check out the web site under athletes.


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

*here are my v force series 3's..*


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

USNarcher said:


> Bart it looks like you're a little light on the left coast. What's up with that.


Not for long I predict:wink:


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

*left coast*



steve hilliard said:


> Not for long I predict:wink:


I was in the Seattle area last weekend visiting family and shooting. I'm a Victory Staff Shooter and many of the local shooters in Wa. where interested in Victory. Lots of good shooters over there. I look for more people in that area to get on with us real soon. The shop owners that I passsed out catalogs to were very impressed.


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

what is the web address for victory?


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

http://www.victoryarchery.com/


----------



## archer109 (Sep 10, 2005)

hunter_tlh, what is up with your fletching job. Is that how you do it? Why?


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

I wandered how long it was going to take for someone to notice it.. It has been posted on here before.. I use 2" blazers and set each one 1/2" lower than the previous with right helical and offset.. It is supposed to be better for down range and windy situations. I feel like they group a little better at distances 50 and 60yards, but it may be my imagination. This has supposedly been tested in wind tunnels by people in the know..


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Got all mine in. Will be fletching some up this weekend. Got to put em thru my new arrow survival course. Bart,I have sent you a PM.


----------



## Zappem (Feb 11, 2006)

archer109 said:


> what is up with your fletching job. Is that how you do it? Why?


Suppose to act like a bigger vane. By offsetting the vanes it gives it more surface area to help stabilize the arrow and give it better down range flight. I have not tried it yet but will soon.


----------



## Zappem (Feb 11, 2006)

bartman: I checked out the Victory web site. Not sure how to tell which arrow I need for my set up.
I’m shooting 29 ½” draw @ 70#’s on a double cam bow.


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

Zappem,

You nedd the VForce HV500's

Bart, I cant wait!!!!!


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

bartman said:


> Zappem & 442fps
> On our X-Ringer’s we now offer SAP ( SPINE ALIGNMENT PROCEDURE) This process will find the stiffest side of the arrow and install the label on it, so when you get a dozen of our arrows the spine will be consistent. When the stiff side is aligned at 9:00 on every shaft the dozen of arrows will group tighter than any arrow you have ever shot! We have done test that consisted of several other brands of arrows we cut and installed points and shot out of a Hooter Shooter at 20 yards and the results where all over the place. When we shot out SAP arrows they hit the same hole at 20 yards.


 Is the SAP procedure going to be used on all models of the Victory shafts or just the more expensive ones? How will we know if we are buying a dozen that have been through the SAP procedure versus some older ones that have not. It is a great idea to do that...I remember reading something about a pro shooter floating shafts with sealed ends in a tub of water to find the heaviest side of the shaft, marking them and fletching them indexed to that spot....it was for the same idea as SAP, but that was with aluminum shafts.
Do you do that with some type of spin balance or do you flex each shaft 360 degrees in one degree increments?


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*Victory*



Mrwintr said:


> Is the SAP procedure going to be used on all models of the Victory shafts or just the more expensive ones? How will we know if we are buying a dozen that have been through the SAP procedure versus some older ones that have not. It is a great idea to do that...I remember reading something about a pro shooter floating shafts with sealed ends in a tub of water to find the heaviest side of the shaft, marking them and fletching them indexed to that spot....it was for the same idea as SAP, but that was with aluminum shafts.
> Do you do that with some type of spin balance or do you flex each shaft 360 degrees in one degree increments?


We are doing them to the X-Ringers only for now.
The X-Ringer's that come with Easton Uni Bushings will have SAP. 
The V-Force will not have SAP done to them yet. I have found the V-Force are almost perfect on spine. Some of the V-Force spine's where +/-.001" WOW!!
We spin flex every X-Ringer and mark the stiff side with a marker and when the label is applied it will allign up on the mark. We have found that when you put the stiff side at 9:00 on all arrows the arrow group will tighten up.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

bartman said:


> We are doing them to the X-Ringers only for now.
> The X-Ringer's that come with Easton Uni Bushings will have SAP.
> The V-Force will not have SAP done to them yet. I have found the V-Force are almost perfect on spine. Some of the V-Force spine's where +/-.001" WOW!!
> We spin flex every X-Ringer and mark the stiff side with a marker and when the label is applied it will allign up on the mark. We have found that when you put the stiff side at 9:00 on all arrows the arrow group will tighten up.


I got my inserts and bushings in my xringers last night...I hope to have a few fletched up and shooting come Monday...Look for a new pic here and on the victory page soon...That is if Bart wants to add my ugly mug to the website.:wink:


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

What I am really looking forward to is the gpi differance I am going to get. Some of the gpi to spine stiffness rating are amazing.

Should gain some serious ground on the speed front from that. :wink:


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

> What I am really looking forward to is the gpi differance I am going to get. Some of the gpi to spine stiffness rating are amazing.
> 
> Should gain some serious ground on the speed front from that.


Exactly what I love about them. You get the same spine as a 75/95 (tad stiffer actually) but about 1gpi less!!!!!!! Victory is no doubt the best arrows on the market hands down.


----------



## Stringloop (Mar 18, 2004)

Bartman...Can I buy the XRinger HV 350 direct from Victory Arrows. Are they in stock now?


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Stringloop said:


> Bartman...Can I buy the XRinger HV 350 direct from Victory Arrows. Are they in stock now?


You should be able to....I just got a doz of those exact arrows last tuesday...they are nice.:wink:


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

*Which Victory Arrow for my Set Up*

So what is the correct Spine for the VForce Camo Arrows? If the chart is incorrect I would hate to buy them and buy the wrong ones for my set up.

Shooting a 1998 Oneida Lite Force Magnum, set at 60 lbs, 30.25 inches arrow length, with 125 Grain Field Points and Broadheads, using a Release, with a Whisker Biscuit Rest.

Oneida's like slightly heavier spine arrow, I am currently shooting Gold Tip XT Hunters 7595 which work very well for my set up both field points & broadheads impact the target at the same location and group together. 

Which Victory VForce Camo Arrow would be the closest to the 7595's?
What is the gpi it also close to the GT 7595's?

Any additional information would be helpful...

LFM


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

LFM said:


> So what is the correct Spine for the VForce Camo Arrows? If the chart is incorrect I would hate to buy them and buy the wrong ones for my set up.
> 
> Shooting a 1998 Oneida Lite Force Magnum, set at 60 lbs, 30.25 inches arrow length, with 125 Grain Field Points and Broadheads, using a Release, with a Whisker Biscuit Rest.
> 
> ...


After looking at the chart you could use the V-Force 400's either the standard or the HV the HV's would give you a lighter arrow with the same spine. This will help you get more speed then the standard. The regular V-force 400's are 8.2 gpi where the HV's are 7.1 gpi.

I hope this answers your question. If not feel free to shoot myself a PM or contact victory directly via their webpage www.victoryarchery.com


----------



## LFM (Jan 10, 2004)

From the Post that Bartman suggests the Spine Cart on the website is not accurate so I am not sure what you posted is correct... He suggested that it is not right and is working to update and make corrections...

Thus my asking if the website info is not the right info then I would hate to use there Spine Chart is not right information. I cabn't go by it unless someone from Victory Arrows acknowledges it is correct...

LFM


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

What do you think about these Bart?


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

jcmorgan31 said:


> What do you think about these Bart?


Those are sweet....I need a dozen of the blue flame to fit my x-ringers...can you get them to me this week:wink:

PM me details, I would like some.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

You aren't violating your Ozcrest shooting staff contract now are you????:wink:

I'm on vacation for a week starting in 3 hours. I will be back on June 4th. Hope you all had a great Memorial weekend....


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

jcmorgan31 said:


> You aren't violating your Ozcrest shooting staff contract now are you????:wink:
> 
> I'm on vacation for a week starting in 3 hours. I will be back on June 4th. Hope you all had a great Memorial weekend....



Of course not...I've got theirs waiting to go on some V-force. They just don't have the ability to make custom Victory arrow wraps just yet.:wink:


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

jcmorgan31 said:


> What do you think about these Bart?


:thumb: they look AWSOME JC........ I cant waite to get mine next week! I am gona see what DW I am gona end up shooting comfortably on the Slayer X and then I am gona post some pics of the wraps on my arrows! Might go with the Vforce HV vs1's. for the SlayerX. BTW Goofy I was the one who got JC to get the logo from Bart so if you want blue ones I do need another set of the #3 wrap from the top for getting the Blue ones in production for you!


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Looking forward to shooting the X-Ringer HV's!


----------



## ghaug (Jan 8, 2004)

Hopefully my X-Ringers will be here this week. I went ahead and got some Vforce arrows to do some testing with them. 

Shot really good groups at 40yds and this was the V3 series 300's. So I went ahead and moved back to 70 yds to see how the long distance shooting went. First 3 shots I had a group the size of a quarter. 

Can't wait until I get my X-ringers.


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

#3 from top....PM sent JC!


----------



## CLAYMORE 13 (Mar 23, 2005)

VICTORY is # 1 with me! Bartmans rocks with knowledge.!:angel:


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*victory*



jcmorgan31 said:


> What do you think about these Bart?


They look great!
I am sorry i took so long to get back with you.


----------



## bponb (Jul 28, 2003)

*victory arrows*

I am currently shooting a Elite Synergy @ 65# with a 27" arrow. Am I correct in buying the VFHV 400 series? I am useing Gold tip with a spine of .400 on the XT Hunters but the Vforce 400 series is showing a .35 spine. Is this correct or should I be matching up with the Gold tips and go with the 300 series?

Would like to know before I throw my money down on some new arrows.

Thanks in advance BPONB


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*Victory*

V-Force 200 6.2 GPI .500" spine
V-Force 300 7.4 GPI .400" spine
V-Force 400 8.2 GPI .350" spine
V-Force 500 9.2 GPI .300" spine
V-ForceHV300 6.5 GPI .400" spine
V-ForceHV400 7.1 GPI .350" spine
V-ForceHV500 8.0 GPI .300" spine

X-Ringer250 9.0 GPI .250" spine
X-Ringer350 7.0 GPI .350" spine
X-RingerHV250 7.4 GPI .250" spine
X-RingerHV350 6.2 GPI .350" spine
I hope this will help. You can also take a look at the web site under FAQ to help you answer some questions you might have about Victory arrows.


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

> I am currently shooting a Elite Synergy @ 65# with a 27" arrow. Am I correct in buying the VFHV 400 series?


That would be a perfect arrow for you. If you crank it up to 70lbs go with the HV500's


----------



## bponb (Jul 28, 2003)

*Victory arrows*

Who here on AT sells these arrows? I am in the need of some 400's. Let me know price with shipping. Looking for the VF V6 400 or the VFHV V6 400.Needing 27" arrow shafts only.

Thanks


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

bponb said:


> Who here on AT sells these arrows? I am in the need of some 400's. Let me know price with shipping. Looking for the VF V6 400 or the VFHV V6 400.Needing 27" arrow shafts only.
> 
> Thanks


ck with claymore 13 he had some.....


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*My hunting arrows*

Vforce 400 V1's


----------



## CLAYMORE 13 (Mar 23, 2005)

YES, I do have some vf 1 400's shafts .001and vf 1 300 .001 arrrows, 
vf 300 .003 shafts


----------



## jim quick (Mar 18, 2007)

*Sounds to Good.*

These Victory arrows sound to good to be true. If, I can find some, what XringerHV spine would work for the following set up? PSE Mojo 3D Short Draw, 26" draw, 46 lbs. Hope someone can help. I would like to get in on the sounds great too.


Thanks,

Jim


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

jim quick said:


> These Victory arrows sound to good to be true. If, I can find some, what XringerHV spine would work for the following set up? PSE Mojo 3D Short Draw, 26" draw, 46 lbs. Hope someone can help. I would like to get in on the sounds great too.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


Jim, go to www.victoryarchery.com and click on FAQ. there is a good chart there that will help you out.


----------



## jim quick (Mar 18, 2007)

*Thanks*

That helped alot. Jim


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

We'll I have had my V Force 400 VS1's for a week now and I must say man these things are AWSOME! I have shot them from 10-60 yrds out of 2 different bows a Slayer X at 50# and a Razor X at 64#. These arrows are no JOKE they fly awsome group AWSOME and are durrable I have been whacking them around for a week now with NP. If your in the market for a Very Good arrow get ahold of some. I use to shoot CAA and ACC's and wish I would of found these alot sooner!:thumb: A+++++ Highley Recomended!


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

Elk4me said:


> We'll I have had my V Force 400 VS1's for a week now and I must say man these things are AWSOME! I have shot them from 10-60 yrds out of 2 different bows a Slayer X at 50# and a Razor X at 64#. These arrows are no JOKE they fly awsome group AWSOME and are durrable I have been whacking them around for a week now with NP. If your in the market for a Very Good arrow get ahold of some. I use to shoot CAA and ACC's and wish I would of found these alot sooner!:thumb: A+++++ Highley Recomended!


I have been hearing nothing but good things about Victory. Mine will be in the mail tomorrow so I can't wait to shoot these myself. I am sure I will be raving about them very soon.


----------



## hoove (Feb 25, 2005)

I just got mine today. Cut 6 of 'em and getting them ready, anxious to try them out!


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*Victory*

Sounds like everybody is happy with Victory :wink:


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

bartman said:


> Sounds like everybody is happy with Victory :wink:


Very Much so Bart your ther man Cudos to all the Victory Staff, Please tell them they are making a very Excellent product and keep up the Awsome Job! :thumb:


----------



## coloradodave (Oct 1, 2005)

Okay, nobody answered the PRICE question. Say in .003/500? Are they price competitive with say...Gold tip?


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

coloradodave said:


> Okay, nobody answered the PRICE question. Say in .003/500? Are they price competitive with say...Gold tip?


You will have to contact a deaelr listed on the website or PM Bartman or Claymore 13. These arrows are a dealer ONLY Item!


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

coloradodave said:


> Okay, nobody answered the PRICE question. Say in .003/500? Are they price competitive with say...Gold tip?



About the same.


----------



## coloradodave (Oct 1, 2005)

hunter_tlh said:


> About the same.


That helps. Thank you.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

*I will be soon!*

Thank you Bartman!:wink:


----------



## mirage55 (Jan 31, 2005)

bartman said:


> Sounds like everybody is happy with Victory :wink:


:zip::zip::zip::zip::zip:


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by bartman
> Sounds like everybody is happy with Victory:wink:
> 
> :zip::zip::zip::zip::zip:


Mirage55...whats your beef?


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

Almost two weeks of shooting them.. Awesome arrows.. I think you need a shooter in Indiana, how do I apply?


----------



## mirage55 (Jan 31, 2005)

Watersnake said:


> Mirage55...whats your beef?


:zip::zip::zip:....ASK BART....:zip::zip::zip:


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*Victory*



mirage55 said:


> :zip::zip::zip:....ASK BART....:zip::zip::zip:


You are on the list for some X-Ringer's
I must take care of the Dealers and the Dist. 1st:wink:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

I got my xringers fletched and boy was I a happy camper....These things are gonna tighten up my groups. Those x's better watch out, my x-ringers are comin for them.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Vacation is officially over. If anyone is interested in the Victory arrow wraps, PM me and I will start printing and cutting them this week. The ones in the post can be modified or recolored. If you want something different, let me know. :wink:


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Got mine a week ago and they are perfect.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

*victory/arrows*

where are victory arrows made (shafts)


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

jcmorgan31 said:


> Vacation is officially over. If anyone is interested in the Victory arrow wraps, PM me and I will start printing and cutting them this week. The ones in the post can be modified or recolored. If you want something different, let me know. :wink:


Just sent you a IM.:wink:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

badbow148 said:


> where are victory arrows made (shafts)


The same place GoldTips were, Mexico.


----------



## Hoytman1 (Dec 12, 2002)

*Meeeeeeee!!!!!!!*

I will be shortly, Really looking forward to trying these out for sure. HM


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

Are these good arrows or what?
I have seen 3 different archerytalk members be sponsored by them and all of them now have taken there little signature of staff shooter off. so if the staff shooters are droping them this quick, I would like to know...How well are they and why are these archers switching back to the arrows they were shooting ???


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

These arrows are awsome and if some guys dropped them that is their loss. I own a Razor X and a Slayer X and I shoot these arrows out of both bows and get awsome flight! :thumb: I am gona shoot them for a long time to come!


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

Nice to hear...Thanks


----------



## WilliamsTD (Oct 14, 2004)

I have a dozen X-Ringer's ordered and some of JCMorgan31's Flame wraps coming. These arrows should get a short draw guy like me up to the cheater speeds that others are shooting.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Victory and bartman .....*

I can't say enough about both, great product and great folks to deal with, it's going to be a fantastic year for Victory, here in Canada we can't get enough shafts to meet the demand 

Keep up the good work folks 

PintoJK


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

> I have a dozen X-Ringer's ordered and some of JCMorgan31's Flame wraps coming.


Same heare but I have VForce HV 500's :wink:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Your wraps are done and will go out in the morning.....:wink:


----------



## WilliamsTD (Oct 14, 2004)

Oh boy! I hope they look as good in person as online


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Here are some I'm working up for Goofy. The color schemes can be changed to match whatever you want...:wink:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

And another three...


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*victory*

Those wraps look great, I wish I had some:wink:


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Me Too!:thumbs_up


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

I Have Some!


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

bartman said:


> Those wraps look great, I wish I had some:wink:



Those X-ringers sure look sweet. Wish I had some......:wink:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

bartman said:


> Those wraps look great, I wish I had some:wink:


And you should...mine came in the mail yesterday, I can't wait to get them on my xringers and ready to fly...they are gonna look awesome!!!!


----------



## WilliamsTD (Oct 14, 2004)

My dozen X-Ringers arrived Monday and I have Pathfinder wraps too. When I figure out what length to cut them I will post pictures. I weighed the whole dozen as shipped and they all fell within a 1.62 gr range, with 10 of the 12 being very close to each other. The spec. on these is +/- 3 gr.


----------



## hoove (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm very impressed with how these arrows are performing!:thumbs_up


----------



## Hoytman1 (Dec 12, 2002)

*??*

Still waiting on mine, Sure am wanting to try them??? keith


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Hey Bart*

How will these look on the X-Ringers with the green vanes and nocks????:wink:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

These will probably match the arrow label a little better than the others...:wink:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

cant wait to get mine.

Reed


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Reed said:


> cant wait to get mine.
> 
> Reed


Don't think I got your order yet did I???? :wink:


----------



## Pink Genes (Jun 4, 2007)

*Victory Arrows*

Bartman~

You know I shoot the Very First PINK V-Force 300 series. I love them!


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Pink Genes said:


> Bartman~
> 
> You know I shoot the Very First PINK V-Force 300 series. I love them!


I need to see a pic of those.....


----------



## HerdControlSpec (Jan 12, 2007)

I have been waiting over a month for mine. If I don't get them this week, I am going back to my ACCs. I can't afford to take the whole summer off from shooting.


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

HerdControlSpec said:


> I have been waiting over a month for mine. If I don't get them this week, I am going back to my ACCs. I can't afford to take the whole summer off from shooting.


Have you tried calling them? I have talked to a few of the people that work there and all of them have been very friendly and helpful. I have been working with a dozen of the X-Ringer HV 350's and am very impressed with the tolerances of these arrows.:thumbs_up

Victory Archery
866-934-6565


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

jcmorgan31 said:


> These will probably match the arrow label a little better than the others...:wink:


Thanks Justin! Those do go very well with the labels!


----------



## BBT Outfitters (May 14, 2006)

After seeing these arrows in person out in Erie, I'll be having some! They are some great looking arrows!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*did some playing around today .....*

I shoot a Martin P3 set at 50# 29" and I've been fortunate to be able to play with the new X-Ringer 350 HV V1 Series, and let me tell you ..... I think I hit the jackpot tonight. 

bartman I must say I'm totally impressed 

I made up two sets of arrows.

1) cut 29" with 90 grain points, 2413 unibushings, 3 X 2.4" Bohning fletch and a Easton Supernock - total weight 304 grains.

2) cut 29" with 154 grain "custom" points, 2413 unibushings, 3 X 4" Vanetec fletch, and an Easton Supernock - total weight 385 grains.

I fletched them using my label as my shaft center, and put them both cock feather down.

Results ( *without changing nock point, rest position, etc. *) perfect bullet holes in paper at 3 yd, 6 yd, 8 yd, and 11 yd, for both sets, and unbelieveable groups at 20 yards.

Unfortunately the heavier shafts hit 3/8" low, guess I'll just have to deal with that 

I really hope you are all as happy with your arrows and Victory as I am, it's going to be a fun year, and best of all I can now shoot 3D and Indoors with the same bow without re-tuning. 

Have a great night

PintoJK


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

X-RingerHV 350s for me, Love 'em

JIM


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

v-force 200's for me. the only problem i have with them is i can't keep nocks on them, thank god for uni bushings:embara: i thought i would be safe shooting the same spot at 50 yards guess i was wrong.


----------



## sdeland (Jun 27, 2006)

*Excellent arrows!!*

I just picked up a 1/2 dozen each of the x-ringerhv 350's and the vforcehv 300. They are def. the best arrows I have used and will use solely from now on. Superior grade carbon, striaghtness, weight tolerances and variety.. They also mark the stiff side on the spine on the x-ringers(I believe). It is on the same side as the label and spine identifier.

Stan


----------



## sdeland (Jun 27, 2006)

*Here's a Pic!!*










Stan


----------



## hoythunter719 (Apr 19, 2007)

sdeland said:


> They are def. the best arrows I have used and will use solely from now on. Superior grade carbon, striaghtness, weight tolerances and variety..
> 
> Stan


i agree with stan, my groups have improved significantly with these arrows and are the only thing i will shoot from here on out.

Brett


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

Can someone give me an idea of cost on these shafts?


----------



## SMichaels (Aug 31, 2004)

Hemingway said:


> Can someone give me an idea of cost on these shafts?


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=527659


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

SMichaels said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=527659


Thanks!!! :thumb:


----------



## rutnstrut74 (Aug 15, 2006)

If you're in Central Missouri, Bonecutter's in California is a dealer.


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

The X Ringer 250 series 1 fly well for me.....although these two are done dancin'!


----------



## goat 834 (Sep 18, 2005)

I do. I bought some a week ago. They're the vforce v6 series. They're the best I've shot in a long time and, they're the lowest specs?


----------



## jim quick (Mar 18, 2007)

*HV X-Ringers came today!!!!!!!!!!*

These arrows look great, can't wait to get them set up. Only not sure what lenght to cut them. Using 110 gr nibbs, with 26" draw at 50lbs. Using for indoors so far. Anyone have any thoughts on the lenght?


Thanks,

Jim


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

I absolutely love mine and will only use these from here on out. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## ozhuntsman (Aug 13, 2005)

I am hooked. :wink:

My V1 300 Camo ........ sweeeet !


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*amazing arrows*

:thumbs_upI bought 6 Vforce v3's from our local dealer. They were fletched with 2" Blazers set straight. I put 85gr Thunderheads on them and they shot to the same place as the field points. I have since refletched them with 2" Blazers set with approx. 6degree helical and they shoot better than anything that I have shot in quite awhile. I bought a dozen Vforce v1's Which I plan on use indoors and our outdoor field and hunter rds this winter. I see myself jumping up 1 class on the field rds. and getting closer to the top of my class at indoors.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

The Hood shoots VICTORY arrows:darkbeer:


----------



## candyman2337 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Congrates Victory Archery*

I have been shooting XringerHV 350's for about 6 months now for both 3d and indoor and i had a thing against "fat" arrows due to that they are heavy and slow (the list goes on), but now i wont shoot anything else but these Victory arrows. These Xringers have got me in more top ten finishes than any other shaft. They are light straight and when spined correctly(which Victory do for you) you WILL shoot tighter groups. 

I just cant wait to try the newVX22 Hv's now!!! 

I hononestly recommend these arrows for any 3d shooter and they do gain you a few sneaky line cutters too :wink: Thats my 2cents from a bloke who didn't like 'fat' arrows!!!


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*Pink arrows*

:thumbs_up I lent a 15 yr old girl 6 of the pink 500 spine arrows this spring and told her if she set a new record in the Female Intermeadiate Bowhunter Unlimited class at the PSAA State indoor Vegas round I would give them to her.
The old record was 507 out of 600.
On the first day Saturday she shot a 554 and on the second day Sunday she shot 556. She didn't break the old record she destroyed it.
I gave her the other 6 brand new 300's fletched with hot pink 2" Predator vanes.
I saw her on Sunday at our 3D shoot and she told me she was saving them for indoors this winter. She didn't want to use them for 3D because she was afraid of losing one.

I started using Victroy's last summer and my average score indoors over 12 weeks was up by 15 points.
My outdoor field rounds are up about 20 points this year and my 3D scores are up about 15 points this year.
Iwas shooting GT series 22's before switching to Victory.
Thanks to Bartman and Victory for a very exceptional product.
Charlie


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

I am shooting the VX-22HV's for 3-D now and they fly great!
I am still playing with point weight and fine tuning...but thus far they fly as good and better than anything I have shot yet!
With a little tweaking I will take things to the next level!
And those that I shoot with will pay the price!:darkbeer:


----------



## stinky1 (Feb 20, 2003)

bloodtrail1 said:


> I am shooting the VX-22HV's for 3-D now and they fly great!
> I am still playing with point weight and fine tuning...but thus far they fly as good and better than anything I have shot yet!
> With a little tweaking I will take things to the next level!
> And those that I shoot with will pay the price!:darkbeer:


I that price is another free:darkbeer:, then that is a price I will have to pay.


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

V-Force 200, V-Force 400 and V-Force 350HV here. I've been shooting Victory arrows for a year and a half now and really like them. They are tough and the spec's are better than most of what I've seen. They fly great and I'm shooting better now than I ever have. My first 5 spot 300 will come soon using Victory.

thanks Victory
thenson


----------



## arahoyt (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm thinking of setting up some for some 3Ding and maybe a speedy hunting arrow. I think that I'll probaly go wtih either X-Ringer350's or VF HV400's. My only concerns are, since they are so light, how are they for durability when they start getting slapped by other arrows on the 3D course and/or smacking ribs on that big whitetail? 
I've seen that they have switched the way that they label them with the spines, does anyone know if they are going to continue to do it the same way? The reason that I ask, I'd hate to buy a dozen then they discontinue or change them and I can't get any more... I hate it when arrow manufacturers change things from one year to the next.
Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## arahoyt (Aug 17, 2006)

bump


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey arahoyt guy, the "new" labeling on the Victory shafts is here to stay. Sorry if you have any concerns. They are a very new company and have to make some inline changes. 

Have fun with the arrows.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

Very easy to get them online at www.WeHaveArrows.com They will also answer any questions that you might have on their toll free line 888-SHOOT-10 (746-6810)


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

X-Ringer HV

Very easy to tune and fly awsome

Love them


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Been shootin' um for awhile now and love the heck out of them. Have a dozen of the '08's arriving today.

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Just made the switch back to the V-Force VS1 500's on my 3D bow! Cant waite to get them later this week from WWW.WeHaveArrows.com thanks alot Mike for all your help on getting me the proper arrow!


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

No problem at all and thank you for your order! Everything in stock and shipping today. You will receive tracking number as soon as it hits UPS system. c:

Tshirt enclosed also!


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Been shooting Victory for over 2 years now and am still amazed at how durable they are and how well they fly. I've had zero problems with mine and plan to stick with Victory for a long time.

Great Product, you won't be sorry you gave them a try.

thenson


----------

